# Just out of the Oven by Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Today my friends I baked some World Classic Bread.. What ya think?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks pretty tasty.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hand me a slice please. I have some coffee.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking good chef!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Makes me think its about time to crank out some baked goods. Problem is I dont really need that sort of stuff "loafing" around the house! Mmmm.... butter


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I bake different breads 2 times a week...Now stuffed braided bread is a excellent choice..use any type of filling you would like

say: ham & cheese..cream cheese & strawberry jam..make it pizza stuffed bread(sauce,pepperoni,motza cheese)..AKAOldmiser


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Over two years of experimenting with pizza dough Ive finally come up with what I consider a pretty respectable crust to offer friends and family. I lived outside of Naples for three years back in the latter 1970's and have a pretty solid mental reckoning of what real pizza tastes like. However, way back in the day I lived on Hickham AFB in Hawaii and on the base golf course at the 10th hole (they called it the 10th puka) they served a pizza calzone that was deep fried with sauce served on top instead of baked.

Nothing good is going to come from this conversation, except food.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yummy !!


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Braided bread with the pizza stuffing sounds lush!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

....I want to have this thread for dinner. Deep fried...and stuffed with cheese.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Everything is better fried, especially fried in duck fat


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Cant make any claims to duck fat but I fried up a batch of jalapeno poppers in bacon fat today and they were badass!


----------

